# Shed gathering closed.....



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

https://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1988-shed-antler-gathering-closed-in-11-counties.html

"You'll have to wait until April 1 to gather shed deer, elk and moose antlers in 11 counties in Utah this year.

On Jan. 31, Division of Wildlife Resources Director Greg Sheehan signed an emergency amendment to the 2017 Big Game Application Guidebook. The amendment closes shed antler gathering in the following counties:

Northern Utah

Box Elder
Cache
Rich
Morgan
Summit
Wasatch
Weber

Northeastern Utah

Duchesne
Uintah
Southeastern Utah

Carbon
Emery

Extreme, prolonged cold and deep snow are the reasons for the closure. These conditions are expected to continue for the next several weeks, making it difficult for deer, elk and moose to find food. To help the animals survive the winter, it's essential that activities that take place on winter ranges be kept to a minimum, to reduce stressing the animals."

**Fixed...somehow left out Weber when info was copied over


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Seems like a good move to me. Thanks for posting that up G.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

N/M


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool move of they can enforce it!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Cool move of they can enforce it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


AND get the word out to enough people.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Weber county as well. 
It was omitted by error.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Weber county as well.
> It was omitted by error.


Yup..my mistake..Weber didn't get copied over...but fixed now.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Would it really hurt to make this every year?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I think we should put up signs and areas directing deer to where they can shed their antlers and thus making the rest of the places off limits. I mean just listen to this actual radio call. I mean she has a point right. If we can train the deer to do what the signs say then why can't we train them to shed at specific spots.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

But we can still go skiing, snowshoeing, sledding, skijorking, run our dogs (off leash, the only proper yuppie way to do it), and everything else, right?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I think it is a very good move as well. 
Shed hunting has gotten out of control.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Loke said:


> But we can still go skiing, snowshoeing, sledding, skijorking, run our dogs (off leash, the only proper yuppie way to do it), and everything else, right?


I agree. I think the distinction comes in because of the targeted nature of shed hunting. Ignorantly doing damage verses potentially knowingly doing it. Not that there should not be some education for the general public on this. I have watched skiers and boarders from my house for the last several days, disrupt deer on slopes that almost never get skied, except for winters like this when the deer need left alone the most.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Lonetree said:


> I have watched skiers and boarders from my house for the last several days, disrupt deer


Tell them to stop.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

OriginalOscar said:


> Tell them to stop.


That is with a spotting scope, I am not right there at arms length. But I have picked up several backcountry skiers that have been dropping out of Snow Basin onto the front, and down into Ogden canyon. Most got my winter range talk, and most of them were quite receptive. They get a ride and wildlife lecture, I get intel on places I can't see right now with a spotting scope.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Apparently nobody has seen the video on the news from the moose attacks in Wheelers canyon. They make it sound like the moose's fault.
And somebody is shredding the **** out of the hills above Weber State.


----------

